# DEER ANTLERS



## eastbay

Just wondering if there is a way to straighten deer antlers? There is just so much wasted meterial. I would appreciate any help and thanks.


----------



## drayman

i know that sheep horns are shaped by boiling the horn for stick making, here in the uk anyway if that helps. colin.


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by eastbay_
> <br />Just wondering if there is a way to straighten deer antlers? There is just so much wasted meterial. I would appreciate any help and thanks.



If you find a way, let us know. You will be the most popular guy around. Soaking in vinegar might work, it will soften bone and antler is bone. Haven't tried it though.


----------



## guts

I read on here somewhere that you can boil them in water then clamp them to get them straight,I think it was on here.


----------



## its_virgil

Slightly curved pieces can be mounted on the lathe between centers and rough turned to (almost) a cylinder and drilling will be easier. If the bark is exceptionally nice, judicial drilling will allow the nice bark areas to remain on the surface and makes a nice and different antler pen....don't leave a lot of the bark, but just a small area.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by eastbay_
> <br />Just wondering if there is a way to straighten deer antlers? There is just so much wasted meterial. I would appreciate any help and thanks.


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by guts_
> <br />I read on here somewhere that you can boil them in water then clamp them to get them straight,I think it was on here.



Horn, yes. Antler, no.


----------



## gketell

Vinegar softens bones by removing the calcium IIRC so once soft always soft.  Floppy pens anyone? []
GK


----------



## Rifleman1776

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />Vinegar softens bones by removing the calcium IIRC so once soft always soft.  Floppy pens anyone? []
> 
> Hey, there's an idea. [] Make one and submit to PMG for it's ingenuity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br />GK



.


----------



## Glass Scratcher

> _Originally posted by gketell_
> <br />Vinegar softens bones by removing the calcium IIRC so once soft always soft.  Floppy pens anyone? []
> GK



Maybe use them as a comfort grip??


----------

